# LIMCO PAINTS?



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

ok i picked up this 66 caddy and the guy threw in a apaint kit with it. it is all LIMCO, a gallon of medium reducer, gallon of medium gold metalic paint and a pint of urethane hardener. what do you guys think of this stuff? any good? and also should this be enough to do the whole car? can i color sand and buff this stuff? how many coats should i use? and also what kinda primer do you guys suggest? sorry for so many damn questions lol.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jumper_@Jan 8 2009, 02:28 PM~12644737
> *ok i picked up this 66 caddy and the guy threw in a apaint kit with it. it is all LIMCO, a gallon of medium reducer, gallon of medium gold metalic paint and a pint of urethane hardener. what do you guys think of this stuff? any good? and also should this be enough to do the whole car? can i color sand and buff this stuff? how many coats should i use? and also what kinda primer do you guys suggest? sorry for so many damn questions lol.
> *


On the Limco paint brand I can't help ya out - never used it. As far as being able to buff it out - nope it is a single stage - no clear over the top of it. In a single stage paint - if it is a metallic color you cant buff it at all, but you could if it was a solid/non metallic color. The amount of paint you have should be enough to paint the car. Generally speaking 3 coats of paint is good. Good luck


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

never heard of it before....


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I have used their base/clear before on a car my mom had. Its not the best, but it got the job done. If its something you plan on keeping I would use better product.


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

well im on a pretty tight budget (actually dead broke) and i dont know if i plan on keepin the car to long. i think ill just spray it and see how it looks, cuz it cant look any worse than it does now. this car is about 4 different colors (someone started the body work and never finished). if i end up keeping it i know i will have to redo the paint latter on. but hopefully by them ill have a little more spending room and get to paint it how i want.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

its a new line of paint put out by BASF its desinged for low voc's it's compliant but ive never used it.. not many choices out there since the whole water bourne switch hope this helps..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I too would like to know some feed back on it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 9 2009, 11:49 AM~12652625
> *its a new line of paint put out by BASF its desinged for low voc's it's compliant but ive never used it.. not many choices out there since the whole water bourne switch hope this helps..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I too would like to know some feed back on it.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



well i guess we will see. im doing the body work right now and then my boss is gunna spray it for me. so well see if i can keep my DA from freazing up on me every 30 seconds.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 9 2009, 11:49 AM~12652625
> *its a new line of paint put out by BASF its desinged for low voc's it's compliant but ive never used it.. not many choices out there since the whole water bourne switch hope this helps..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I too would like to know some feed back on it.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



The paint line is not new, its been around for at least 10 years thats when I first seen it at a paint store and bought a gallon of it and let it set for about 3 years before it was sprayed. but it is not for no show car or anything, its good for a daily thats all like most low cost paints. I have seen some cars painted with it and they turned out really well after a cut and buff , but it got alot to do with the painter as well


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 PM~12691891
> *The paint line is not new, its been around for at least 10 years thats when I first seen it at a paint store and bought a gallon of it and let it set for about 3 years before it was sprayed. but it is not for no show car or anything, its good for a daily thats all like most low cost paints. I have seen some cars painted with it and they turned out really well after a cut and buff , but it got alot to do with the painter as well
> *


X2 It's been around for a while & it's a fairly cheap brand of paint. My Box Chevy was painted about 6 years ago with Limco.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 PM~12691891
> *The paint line is not new, its been around for at least 10 years thats when I first seen it at a paint store and bought a gallon of it and let it set for about 3 years before it was sprayed. but it is not for no show car or anything, its good for a daily thats all like most low cost paints. I have seen some cars painted with it and they turned out really well after a cut and buff , but it got alot to do with the painter as well
> *


my bad.. well my paint supplier just started to carry it cause of the waterbourne switch im used to spraying chromabase and valspar so its new to me...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 21 2009, 10:43 AM~12770201
> *my bad.. well my paint supplier just started to carry it cause of the waterbourne switch im used to spraying chromabase and valspar so its new to me...!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh its all good homie, I just have seen the paint around a long time. Chromabase is the shit My 64 was sprayed with it and at the time it was the 7900 clear, I havent seen the other line before


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 21 2009, 12:51 PM~12771819
> *Oh its all good homie, I just have seen the paint around a long time. Chromabase is the shit My 64 was sprayed with it and at the time it was the 7900 clear, I havent seen the other line before
> *


valspar covers just as fast as chromabase but about 1/3 cheaper in price... and it mixes the same 2:1 it has a basemaker/stabilizer... my first ride was done in chromabase and concepts 2001 clear... just as good as 2020..... they always outlaw the good shit...! fuckin E.P.A...!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I've used limco base once. I was surprised I liked how it shot. I wouldn't pick it over omni, but its not a horrible paint.


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2009, 03:09 PM~12773304
> *I've used limco base once. I was surprised I liked how it shot. I wouldn't pick it over omni, but its not a horrible paint.
> *


x2


----------



## jaywil (Dec 20, 2009)

I am new to the forum, so hello everyone. I run a body shop, and I use limco base coat and clear coat quite often. Sprays very nice mix your base 2:1 add hardener for darker colors. Three coats will get it for sure. There clear coat will go one very nice too, mix it 4:1 with 10% Med reducer and it flows out nice. Painted many cars with it, never have had a dissatisfied customer. It is definitely bang for the buck!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i hate limco.. i wouldnt ever use it again..i dont like the way it drys .. seems like their bases take forever


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

limco is garbage,,its blochy and doesnt cover or shit !!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i used the primer and its ok, takes long to dry

paint never


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I EVEN TRIED LIMCO CLEAR AND IT SHRINKS BACK AND ITS HAZEY :thumbsdown:


----------



## jaywil (Dec 20, 2009)

Its no glasurit, i have never had any trouble with it flashing slow. Its a real general purpose paint. I wouldn't use it on a show car, but it works for the average joe that wants a decent looking paint job who is short on cash.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

dont think limco base is any good, nothing really sprays like ppg for base coat , but limco 4100 clear is real nice for the price,its just like diamont dc92. Of coarse it does not compare to PPG high end clears or glasurit but would spray it over Omni 161 clear any day,for they both are sim in price here.Plus that Omni has lil to no UV in it. Ive seen it spraid on show cars as well, give it the right dry time and know how to give a nice color sand and buff and you can get a great finish outta it.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

i used to spray basf in my shop and i would have to activate the base to dry it fast enough for production.
if you are familiar with chromabase then you should be familiar with the nason AU/AE it is their equivalent. to the limco 
you can buff limco you just cant wait till it fully dries if you have ever sprayecd single stage metallics you can get the flake to move where you want it if you buff early if you wait till it dries stone hard you will just be grinding the flake and make a mess.
i still use limco 800k as primer because i have great luck with it. the 4100 clear is good and if the right hardners are used for the temp you can pre vent the bloom or cloudiness in the clear.
i am now a big PPG fan but there are many products that are out there that are cheaper if thats what you need.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

mix n match sometimes work,,i my first time spraying glassurit,,i kinda like how it flows outt my gun(sata) but the dry time is way too long !!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I had used Limco basecoat once and it laid out nice.
That's all I ever used though.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

limco base does not cover right it looks nice after 4 coats but i love the clear if flows beutiful this pic is a cell phone picture before buffing


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 20 2009, 03:01 PM~16038496
> *limco is garbage,,its blochy and doesnt cover or shit !!!!
> *




:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
garbage is correct!!!


----------



## ZEUSOBOTIC (Jun 6, 2012)

ok, is this limco 1, limco 2, limco 3, or limco 4 paint? at the end of the formula it should have a lmc then a number after it.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I use limco just as base color , the covereg is very thin but if you know how to spray you should be fine I don't use thier clears I use transtar 6801 it works great


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i use limco base works well and price is good jus use a good clear coat


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

*Limco B/C C/C*

seems like you guys are overthinking things , depending on color , turquoise, browns and some greens dont cover no matter what brand you use . If your a novice (nothing wrong with that) and your spraying to far from your vehicle , your not gonna get coverage any ways , alot of your product is going up in the air . if your getting blotch , its more your technique or you r not giving enough flash time before you clear or your hoseing your first clearcoat to much (have patience) . what are you spraying over ? that might help coverage . if your spraying over different colored primers and paint you might consider a sealer . rule of thumb the pretty colors are pretty because they are transparent , solution ? buy extra paint . its been like that since forever , although i admit some major brands are more user friendly . I have used limco off and on for a few years now , passing on the saveings to my customers and students . i have found limco to have good adhesion but that falls into the prep category , sanding and masking . Limco urethane clear good stuff ! hope this helps .


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I used it on my moms car when she had a fender bender. I can only tell you how good the mirrow came out because she's had another two fender benders since. So far the mirrow still looks great. Whatever the bodyshop used looks like crap.


----------

